# Electricity prices going up by 9.8% next week



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just to cheer you all up ...

El Gobierno aprueba la mayor subida del recibo de la luz en 28 años · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

oh good!

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

& they only went up in october !!


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

....and only accurate "read" billing once a year with a six month estimated one in July. As I understand it....cost cutting they say!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

But now for the good news - renewables produced 35% of our power in 2010!

All that wind and rain is doing some good it seems. And when the solar farms currently being built go online, the percentage will rise even more. I don't mind the prices going up so much if it means we become less dependent on fossil and nuclear fuels.

Renewables meet over a third of electricity needs · ELPAÍS.com in English


----------



## jane howard (Apr 10, 2010)

do they have such a thing as USWITCH here for the electiricty or are we only available to get our electric from endesa?


----------

